
Linux Online goes to open source - bedna
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kernelultras.org 
I&#x27;ve been working on this project for five years in my spare time. The project is actually done, I only need help with the completion so I can dedicate to it fully and it would not take another year or more before I will finish writing the documentation, I will debug the encryption, I will do check of code and I can release it as open source.
======
gus_massa
Clicky: [https://kernelultras.org](https://kernelultras.org)

You can type commands in the green bar at the bottom, for example

    
    
      bc 2+3

